# is lampe part of the deal or not



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

chris russo and mike francesa are evaluating the trade as if he was, but none of the reports say lampe is part of the deal.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Nothing I've read has indicated anything about Lampe.

If they threw him in as well, NY got fleeced, big time.

But I don't think it happened.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

If lampe is part of this deal,it SUKKKS

I can live with getting rid of Vujanics rights,this years number 1 and a future conditional number one

Cant see lampe being included unless Thomas loves leon Smith or is going after darius Miles


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Yea i mean the Knicks got Marbury out of this deal, that's it, I think Penny is A decent role player now and thatz ALL, but if they gave up Lampe aLso they got screwed, otherwise I think the trade heLps both teams. I know how Phoenix fanZ feeL, itZ Liek when the C's traded WaLker, sigh. :sigh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is ESPN's report on the trade

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1700818

No mention of Lampe


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*lampe is included*

Chriss russo says lampe is included..but no one else says that


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Lampe*

I hope Russo is just wrong, otherwise we gave up too much


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Yahoo and sportsline are reporting this: Stephon Marbury would return to his hometown as part of a multiplayer trade tentatively agreed to Monday by the New York Knicks and Phoenix Suns, sources told The Associated Press. 

The Knicks would acquire Marbury, Penny Hardaway and Cezary Trybanski from Phoenix for Antonio McDyess, Howard Eisley, Charlie Ward, Maciej Lampe, the rights to Milos Vujanic and cash, according to a source who is close to one of the players and spoke to the AP on condition of anonymity. 

Two other sources close to the teams confirmed the tentative deal. 




This deal says nothing about you guys giving picks though.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ESPN updated. Lampe is part of the deal.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1700818

Thomas is an idiot.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

IS it just me or is THomas racist against white players?


The only white guy he ever played much was Brad Miller but he was already in his prime.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yea it does seem thomas is doing something racy. he says he's impressed by sweeteny and that he needs to play, and he openly disses lampe, and from what i read, lampe took it respectfully. Now he says sweeteny needs to play for the team, but why not lampe????!?!?!?!? sweeteny's been stinking it up almost as bad as darko.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Wtf?

How is race a part of this?

Maybe he just doesn't like big men who can't play defense.

If it wasn't for the "Lampe" chants, New Yorkers wouldn't care.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Wtf?
> 
> How is race a part of this?
> ...


like sweeteny's d? what are talkign about, its not we chant therefore we care, its the other way around

we care therefore we chant. I was at the draft, everyone loved lampe cuz he was a projected lottery pick leading up to the draft who fell. yea sure he can be a bust, but right now sweetney's jsut as much a bust who actually has gotten opportunities. Lampe hasnt gotten any of those opportunities. It wasnt sweeteny averaing 15 ppg in those summer leagues.


----------



## duosingace (Jun 19, 2003)

I got a question for all you Lampe fans, has anyone ever seen him play in AMERICA?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>duosingace</b>!
> I got a question for all you Lampe fans, has anyone ever seen him play in AMERICA?


all the more reason to keep him and see. and yes i've seen him play, summer leagues and exhibitions, yea dont tell me those dont count. anyone see nowitzki play before he got dealt for tractor traylor? no, but if the bucks had kept him, and given him some PT maybe they would've realized he was a talent.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> all the more reason to keep him and see. and yes i've seen him play, summer leagues and exhibitions, yea dont tell me those dont count. anyone see nowitzki play before he got dealt for tractor traylor? no, but if the bucks had kept him, and given him some PT maybe they would've realized he was a talent.


Come on now, Lampe has as much chance of becoming the next Dirk Nowitzki as Sweetney has of becoming the next Charles Barkley. If Lampe is missed so much, his older version, Wang Zhizhi is maybe available.

And the Bucks never traded away Nowitzki. They traded picks with Dallas. It was the Mavs who picked Dirk and kept him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey,Dont assume that Thomas offered lampe..maybe Phoenix insisted on Lampw and didnt want anything to do woth Sweetney..I certainly dont..

And we will propbably wind up with Leon Smith..Another young buck with potential


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Isiah is not racist. He is very good friends with Bill Laimbeer and Chuck Daly.. I'm more dissapointed about the two number 1 picks we gave up than Lampe. But, I'm thrilled to get a player the caliber of Marbury. Maybe we can trade Van Horn to get one of those picks back.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Here is ESPN's report on the trade
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1700818
> ...


You mean this article?
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1700818

"New York would acquire Marbury, Penny Hardaway, and Cezary Trybanski from Phoenix for Antonio McDyess, Howard Eisley, Charlie Ward, *Macieg Lampe* , the rights to Milos Vujanic, and cash."


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Good for the summer leagues. Loren Woods once scored 35 points in a summer league game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> yea it does seem thomas is doing something racy. he says he's impressed by sweeteny and that he needs to play, and he openly disses lampe, and from what i read, lampe took it respectfully. Now he says sweeteny needs to play for the team, but why not lampe????!?!?!?!? sweeteny's been stinking it up almost as bad as darko.


ease up on darko, its larry brown that isnt putting him out on the court.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Darko is 18. No 18 year old big man is fit to play.


----------

